# mögen ... lieber / mögen lieber ...



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

En ocasiones me encuentro "lieber" justo después del verbo "mögen" y en otras después del acusativo. ¿Son las dos posiciones intercambiables?

Por ejemplo:_

- Kaffee trinke ich nicht so gern, ich mag lieber Tee. / Kaffee trinke ich nicht so gern, ich mag Tee lieber.
- Möchtest du ein Eis? - Nein, ich möchte lieber einen Keks. / Möchtest du ein Eis? - Nein, ich möchte einen Keks lieber._

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola Little Chandler,

Puedes decirlo de las dos maneras. Yo peronalmente diría "lieber" después del verbo a la Hora de escribir y al hablar uso más bien "lieber" después del acusativo. Pero valen ambas variantes a la Hora de escribir y hablar.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Little Chandler

Genial. Gracias por tu respuesta. Sencilla y clara.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Little Chandler:


> Kaffee  trinke ich nicht so gern, ich mag lieber Tee. / Kaffee trinke ich nicht  so gern, ich mag Tee lieber


 En este caso, con _mögen_, yo  también pienso que ambas posibilidades son posibles. Aunque la segunda suena coloquial.


> -  Möchtest du ein Eis? - Nein, ich möchte lieber einen Keks. / Möchtest du  ein Eis? - Nein, ich *möchte einen Keks lieber*


Aquí, la segunda  oración con _möchte _no me suena bien. Para mí sería posible:
_Magst du Eis? Ja, aber Kekse mag ich lieber_. 

Un saludo


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias por la puntualización, osa_menor.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Pues, "ich möchte einen Keks lieber" no me suena bien al escrbir, pero al hablar no lo consideraría un error.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

